# Classic all-American burger



## sw2geeks (Jul 1, 2012)

Went back to burger basics this weekend. Made the classic all-American burger to get into the mood of 4th of July.






















More pics and a list of my top burger tips here.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 1, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## markenki (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great! Your photography skills are inspiring.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 1, 2012)

Great cook and photos!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 1, 2012)

Had I seen this a few hours ago, I would have planned my dinner differently!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2012)

My stomach just growled


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve,
Absolutely love your articles. Thank you.

PZ


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 2, 2012)

sorry, wrong topic!

Good looking burger, btw.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 4, 2012)

This is on the agenda for today...


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 4, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> This is on the agenda for today...



Cool, take pictures!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice pics! Burgers are on the menu for the weekend!

In talking about freshly ground beef, does anyone know how "freshly" Costco does theirs?


----------



## mhlee (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know how "fresh" it is (not sure what you mean by fresh, i.e., if you mean from fresh beef, not frozen or how often it's ground), but from what I recall reading in several articles (just search for Costco and pink slime and e-coli), Costco tests all of the meat it uses in ground beef for e-coli and does not use pink slime. Costco seems to be one of the better ground beef options out there.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 6, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> Cool, take pictures!



I don't BBQ burgers all that often, and didn't do a great job (no pics either I'm afraid).

I used all the right ingredients and tried to follow your tips, but wasn't sure whether to leave the grill lid open or closed during cooking. I preheated the grill to about 450 degrees, and started with the lid open but ended up keeping it shut most of the time, which I think was a mistake. The burgers were definitely overdone at around 6 minutes per side, but luckily still edible.

What should I do next time? Lid open or shut? I was just concerned to see the temperature drop off so fast that they wouldn't get done in the center without longer time on the grill...


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 6, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I don't BBQ burgers all that often, and didn't do a great job (no pics either I'm afraid).
> 
> I used all the right ingredients and tried to follow your tips, but wasn't sure whether to leave the grill lid open or closed during cooking. I preheated the grill to about 450 degrees, and started with the lid open but ended up keeping it shut most of the time, which I think was a mistake. The burgers were definitely overdone at around 6 minutes per side, but luckily still edible.
> 
> What should I do next time? Lid open or shut? I was just concerned to see the temperature drop off so fast that they wouldn't get done in the center without longer time on the grill...



I usually close the lid to my grill, but my grill cools down fast when open. Some grills work fine open for burgers.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 6, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> I usually close the lid to my grill, but my grill cools down fast when open. Some grills work fine open for burgers.



That's the thing, the temperature (smallest Weber "Spirit" gas grill) dropped from around 450 to 300 in no time, so I closed the lid. I guess I just need to do it a bit more often until I get a feel for it.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 6, 2012)

There's your answer right there, do more. Eliminate as many variables as you can and make small adjustments until it comes out perfect!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 6, 2012)

I prefer cheating and shortcuts to hard work and practice Spike, but I suppose you're right.

Edit: I should note that I have a Thermapen, so there is even less of an excuse for my poor performance on the 4th. But would you guys take the meat off the grill before testing the temperature? or do you think you can get an accurate reading by poking it while still over the fire...


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes you can still get an accurate thermapen reading over the fire. There is a persistent myth that when you are looking you aren't cooking. There is some temp drop but it will rise back quickly when you shut it.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 6, 2012)

I thermapen on the grill all the time. To be honest...with beef I just poke it and have a sense....but when I'm being a little more careful, say with stuffed chicken or pork, I'll check it right on the grill. I would say that, although the thermapen is near instant...spend a few seconds watching the temp....especially if you've recently flipped the meat. The Thermapen will spike hot from the outer 'crust' and you need a few secs to get the inside temp.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great looking burger - I might have to break out the grinder tomorrow.


----------

